# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Khử độ rơ trong Mach 3

## jacky chain

Tình hình là em định làm thêm một con CNC router laoị xài nhông xích, nhưng đang băng khoăn về độ rơ quá lớn. hôm trước trên diễn đàn mình có người đã làm được. Nhờ bác nào đã làm qua hướng dẫn giúp em ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

nhông xích chắt căt 2d thôi chứ điêu khắc không được à, em chư làm nhưng nghĩ làm thêm con lăn căng nhông là được thôi

----------

jacky chain

----------


## cuong

có bác khắc 3d rồi bác blacksky gì đấy, vanlam12 hay là vanlam112 gì đấy vừa làm xong về cơ bản thì xích căng là khắc khỗ tương đối ok rồi

----------

jacky chain

----------


## jacky chain

> nhông xích chắt căt 2d thôi chứ điêu khắc không được à, em chư làm nhưng nghĩ làm thêm con lăn căng nhông là được thôi


Trên Mach 3 theo mình biết có chức năng bù rơ nên có thể làm được và cũng có người làm được rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

chức năng bù rơ trên mach3 chạy thấy ớn lắm , không nên xài , chỉ tổ bực mình mất thời gian. tốt nhất các bác suy nghĩ bộ phân căng xích bằng cơ khí để hạn chế độ rơ nhỏ nhất có thể rồi chạy thôi.

----------

jacky chain

----------


## ngthha

> chức năng bù rơ trên mach3 chạy thấy ớn lắm , không nên xài , chỉ tổ bực mình mất thời gian. tốt nhất các bác suy nghĩ bộ phân căng xích bằng cơ khí để hạn chế độ rơ nhỏ nhất có thể rồi chạy thôi.


Đây là một cách.
Dùng nhông phụ chạy //(một nhông chủ động, một nhônh phụ lắp //), lượn xích hình chữ Z (xích chạy giữa khe hở của hai nhông), một trong trong hai đầu căng lò xo.

----------

jacky chain

----------


## vanlam1102

em dùng lò xo căng xích, cho xích tựa vào khung máy, dùng lò xo áp sát bánh răng vào xích.
Mỗi lần chạy qua chạy lại vẫn thấy bánh răng nhún nhảy, chứng tỏ nếu bác ko có lò xo sẽ bị rơ ngay, máy e cũng có độ rơ nhưng ít
Nếu bác cần, mai e sẽ chụp hình chi tiết từng chỗ theo ý bác.

----------

jacky chain, Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

nhìn 2 con động cơ giống 2 em 66 có thắng từ ghê

----------


## jacky chain

> Đây là một cách.
> Dùng nhông phụ chạy //(một nhông chủ động, một nhônh phụ lắp //), lượn xích hình chữ Z (xích chạy giữa khe hở của hai nhông), một trong trong hai đầu căng lò xo.


Em cũng định dùng cách này, dùng 2 nhông phụ sẽ dùng lò xo để căng xích nhưng cũng bị rơi dù ít hay nhiều. Trên Mach 3 có phần bù rơ khi chạy qua mình sẽ đo lại và nhập lại số chính xác, phần sai số đó máy sẽ tự bù nhưng em tìm hoài không thấy

----------


## jacky chain

> em dùng lò xo căng xích, cho xích tựa vào khung máy, dùng lò xo áp sát bánh răng vào xích.
> Mỗi lần chạy qua chạy lại vẫn thấy bánh răng nhún nhảy, chứng tỏ nếu bác ko có lò xo sẽ bị rơ ngay, máy e cũng có độ rơ nhưng ít
> Nếu bác cần, mai e sẽ chụp hình chi tiết từng chỗ theo ý bác.


Ko biết bác đang ở đầu có gần Bình Dương không em chạy qua xem cho nhanh. vừa học hỏi vừa '' ăn cắp công nghệ'' he he

----------


## vanlam1102

> nhìn 2 con động cơ giống 2 em 66 có thắng từ ghê


Đúng rồi đó anh, mà e gỡ thắng ra cho nhẹ, ko sài, mà e nghĩ cũng không cần thiết lắm, máy yếu chạy chậm quán tính nhỏ ^^ ko có cũng ko sao.

----------


## vanlam1102

Em ở Trảng Bom, qua đi từ Bình Dương theo quốc lộ 1A thì qua Biên Hòa khoảng 5km. số đt của e là 01665441661
một vài hình ảnh về em nó ^^.











Sản phẩm của e nó. tấm phíp vuông 800

----------

CKD

----------


## jacky chain

Khi nào rãnh em sẽ chạy qua bác. Cảm ơn bác đã nhiệt tình. Mà rail trượt bác có mài ko hay mua xong gắn lên luôn. Kinh phí hạn hẹp nên em định làm theo con của bác

----------


## jacky chain

Con của bác có thương mại không, nếu bác tính làm thương mại em sẽ giới thiệu cho bác một mối ở Trảng Bom đặt máy DIY xài sên nhông dĩa.

----------


## vanlam1102

Oh nếu có cho e đi, bán đi e làm được con khác ^^.
rail trượt e có mài, e có chế một cơ cấu mài mà làm xong máy thì vứt nó đi rồi ko thì chụp lên cho bác xem.
nói chung là cơ kẹp máy mài tay có ổ bi chạy qua lại, cũng tương đối thôi, mài tay mà.

----------

jacky chain

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác mài tay mà chạy khí thế luôn hen, máy bác có ưu điểm là có gì chơi đó, chủ động mọi việc , còn người mua thì lỡ có sự cố thì không biết mua phụ tùng đâu mà thay thế lúc đó đi săn bác còn hơn đi săn ma cà rồng luôn hehehe.

----------


## th11

> Bác mài tay mà chạy khí thế luôn hen, máy bác có ưu điểm là có gì chơi đó, chủ động mọi việc , còn người mua thì lỡ có sự cố thì không biết mua phụ tùng đâu mà thay thế lúc đó đi săn bác còn hơn đi săn ma cà rồng luôn hehehe.


em có con 1220x2440 chạy bằng dây đai, 
[/URL][/IMG]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]

----------

anhcos, CKD, jacky chain, solero

----------


## solero

Lần đầu em nhìn thấy con motor 0.02deg/step đấy. Đúng là mở mang tầm mắt à.

----------


## CKD

0.02 là đã qua hộp số bác, motor khi xuất xưởng kèm hộp số thì có thông số như vậy.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Cám ơn bác CKD. EM lại tưởng công nghệ chế tạo đã lên tới tầm đó rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mã số PG36 là kí hiệu của hộp số bánh răng hành tinh tỉ lệ truyền 1:36 . Cái này ngon nè , tự xử ra con máy kiếm xèng , chạy 2d quảng cáo con máy này là dư đáp ứng nhu cầu.

----------


## jacky chain

> Oh nếu có cho e đi, bán đi e làm được con khác ^^.
> rail trượt e có mài, e có chế một cơ cấu mài mà làm xong máy thì vứt nó đi rồi ko thì chụp lên cho bác xem.
> nói chung là cơ kẹp máy mài tay có ổ bi chạy qua lại, cũng tương đối thôi, mài tay mà.


Bác mật thư cho em cái giá luôn nha. EM báo cho ổng luôn. nếu bán được cho em chầu nhậu giao lưu nha. he he

----------


## jacky chain

> em có con 1220x2440 chạy bằng dây đai, 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> [/URL]


Dây đai loại này không biết có bền không nếu chạy tốc độ cao,. Nhìn cơ cấu này dễ chế tạo hơn xích nhưng không biết độ rơ ra sao ?

----------


## th11

Dây đai loại này không biết có bền không nếu chạy tốc độ cao,. Nhìn cơ cấu này dễ chế tạo hơn xích nhưng không biết độ rơ ra sao ?
dây đai ưu điểm dễ chế cháo, ko rơ đâu bác, em chay chuẩn lắm, dây loại này chắc chịu dc > tấn thôi vì trong là cáp chứa không phải bằng bố
em mua 10m giá 50k ( giá chỉ có 1 lần trên thế giới)
2 em môtr giá 500k/ em, nó kéo khỏe như con trâu vậy

----------


## jacky chain

Con máy DIY như bác là quá khủng rồi. Nhân tiện bác cho em hỏi nếu mình điêu khắc gỗ như vậy có khả thi không bác? vì em thích nghịch máy làm gỗ thôi vì nghề gia truyền mà

----------


## CKD

Con motor của bác *th11* đã là size86 mà còn có hộp giảm tốc 1/36 nên nó trâu và cực trâu là phải rồi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## th11

cái này khắc gỗ thì lại quá dư sức, vi 2 con motor em kéo trục y, trục x và z hoạt động nhiều nhất, bác nên tập chung cho z và x,

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác có chạy thử 3D chưa , em thấy kết cấu như vậy, dùng dây đai và chưa thấy căng đai 2 đầu mút không biết chạy 3D qua lại việc lặp lại vị trí khi đảo chiều có chính xác không , nên dẫn đến chạy ra hình không rõ nét sẽ bị nhòe ở chân hoa văn.

----------

